# Der  Nachfolger der Abofalle ...



## Hippo (6 Juli 2012)




----------



## Heiko (7 Juli 2012)

Damit wirst Du reich!


----------



## passer (8 Juli 2012)

In dem Zusammenhang wäre es höchst interessant was sich die
Abzocker ab August 2012 alles schönes einfallen lassen.

Keine Sorge auch ab August, wird C.B. oder das  Antispam.Forum keine Bedeutung verlieren.


----------



## Heiko (8 Juli 2012)

Im Prinzip habe ich eher die Befürchtung, dass sich die Beweislast umkehren könnte. Das wäre fatal und würde dem Betrug Tür und Tor öffnen.


----------



## passer (8 Juli 2012)

In der neuen Regelung muss die Firma beweisen,
das diese einen deutlichen Kostenhinweise (kostenpflichtig kaufen)
im Bestellvorgang dargestellt hat.

Daneben deutlich Vertragslaufzeit usw.


----------



## klausp (9 Juli 2012)

Ich teile die Befürchtung von Heiko zur Beweislastumkehr.
Wenn es technische Möglichkeiten gibt den Button automatisch zu bestätigen, dann hat man es schwer nachzuweisen,
dass der Button nicht von einem selbst betätigt wurde.
Es wird nicht lange dauern, bis Betrüger so etwas ausnutzen.
Dann hat man es wieder mit diesen fatalen Anscheinsbeweisen zu tun.


----------

